

How to know if you are good enough at coding to get hired? - joshuakemp1
https://joshuakemp.blogspot.com/b/post-preview?token=4PT7DE8BAAA.Opzo7Fc-AO5ZjvDLJhw3xw.We61_R9nLuKbTOQ5wXp4Lg&postId=4456322494157147233&type=POST

======
techjuice
Interviews and the many challenges you have no idea about until you get there
are what keeps you alive and interested in new opportunities out there. That
nervous filling you have, the multiple Google map checks to insure your going
to the right place, the multiple looks in the mirror to insure you look your
best is always a good thing. The best part is with any new job or interview
there is normally something that your not used to that pops up that gets you
thinking outside the box, even if you have been a Senior developer for a long
time there is always something new and fun to learn that brings back the
junior developer fun when learning new things from time to time.

This leads you to hitting the books and documentation again to improve your
craft or brush up on the basics you may have forgotten about that you used to
be able to code with a breeze. It's like going to school for a degree but
mainly free, and at the end you have a wonderful feeling of fulfillment when
you master that new skill or build a project integrating your newly acquired
skills.

------
1arity
run the experiment. apply for a job. not everything only works if predicted
ahead of time. you are a sample of one, anyway, so it works to try to get
hired to find the answer.

